# CSS Server wird nicht in der Liste angezeigt



## hirschi-94 (21. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Internet Server für CSS einrichten.
Ich habe bereits den Port 27015 UDP/TCP in der Firewall freigeschaltet, sowie im Router(dLink DIR 615).


Dennoch wird der Server nicht in der ingame Steam Liste angezeigt.
Was soll ich jetzt noch machen? (ich habe übrigens schon gegoogled)
Als Anbieter verwende ich Kabel Deutschland.

Benötigt ihr noch ein paar Daten?

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir helft. 

lg


----------



## Jared566 (22. November 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es nur ein Port ist der Freigeschaltet werden muss 

Selber habe ich keinen CSS Server aber ein Port für einen Server hört sich für mich schon sehr knapp an 

Kommst du denn über die Lokale Adresse drauf?
Läuft der Server?

Mfg Jared


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. November 2010)

> Kommst du denn über die Lokale Adresse drauf?



Was meinst du damit?



> Läuft der Server?



Ja mit dem Source Dedicated Server


----------



## Jared566 (22. November 2010)

Ich nehme an du hast den auf einem PC bei dir daheim installiert. 

Sonst müsstest du keine Ports freischalten


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. November 2010)

Naja im in diversen anderen Foren schreiben die, dass man Ports freischalten muss, sonst wird der Server nich publik...


----------



## Jared566 (22. November 2010)

das beantwortet meine frage nicht ^^ wo steht denn der Server? bei dir daheim?


----------



## kühlprofi (22. November 2010)

Du musst verschiedene Ports freischalten TCP und UDP und diese auch an die Server-IP weiterleiten in eng. Port-Forwarding. Auf jedenfall musste ich das so machen, ist schon ne weile her..


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. November 2010)

Hi,

@Jared

Ja der steht daheim.

@kühlprofi

Bei TCP/UDP habe ich bereits den Port 27015 freigeschaltet...
Im Anhang habe ich mal ein Bild von den Einstellungen im Runter.


----------



## Jared566 (22. November 2010)

gut wenn er bei dir daheim steht, dann hat er auch eine IP aus deinem lokalem Netz. Ich nehme mal an irgendwas bei 192.168.0.*. Kannst du dich über diese Verbinden? (favoriten hinzufügen ingame und dann ip eintragen)

Wenn das geht steht der Server auf "LAN" modus. Wenn nicht, ist entweder die Firewall auf dem Server verantwortlich und/oder der Server steht auf "Internet".

Du muss den Server auf "Internet" stellen. Wenn dann die richtigen Ports freigegeben sind, kannst du dich über deine öffentliche IP drauf verbinden. (Auch wieder Ingame->Favoriten->Favoriten hinzufügen) Vom Prinziep her müsste das so funktionieren. Ich selber habe kein CS:S aber hier ist ja kein Problem mit CS:S, sondern eher eins mit Ports und Firewalls.

Mfg Jared


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. November 2010)

Also...

Wenn ich den Server per Internet starte, wird er nur im Lan Modus angezeigt, nicht aber im Internet. (also sehr merkwürdig...)
Wenn ich den Server per Lan starte wird er per Lan angezeigt...

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Ports man freischalten sollte? (das steht nirgends eindeutig.)

In der Firewall von Win 7 habe ich auch die Ports freigeschaltet. (TCP/UDP 27015)


----------



## Jared566 (22. November 2010)

Ich würde dir empfehlen die Win7 Firewall temporär komplett zu deaktivieren, um diese Fehlerquelle auszuschließen. Hinterher aber wieder aktivieren.

//edit: guck mal hier: nach nur 1sec Google  klick mich


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. November 2010)

Danke für den Link, leider hat mir das auch wenig geholfen...
Bin schritt für schritt vorgegangen - geht immer noch nicht...


----------



## Jared566 (22. November 2010)

> Ein CS-Server (*1.6 und CS: Source*) nutzt bzw. benötigt diese Ports:
> 
> UDP 1200
> TCP 27015
> ...



Hast du das beachtet?

Schreibe mal die genauen Schritte auf was du gemacht hast.


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. November 2010)

Also ich habe die Firewall deaktiviert.

Und die Router Einstellungen geändert...Bild im Anhang.

(beliebig steht für UDP oder TCP)


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. November 2010)

Hat sonst keiner eine Idee?


----------

